# What wet food would you recommend??



## Janene1968 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi, my 13 week old pup is currently having Royal Canin dry puppy food with added cooked chicken. I am thinking of trying a wet food, what recommendations does anyone have? I also think he is getting bored with the Royal Canin hhsuan started turning his nose up at his food bowl, so also thinking of swapping that as well. I would like to try a reasonably priced food which has a high meat%, what do your pups enjoy the most?


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine are on a raw diet called Natural Instinct. Other popular ones on this forum that are of high quality are nature diet and natures menu.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Natural instincts as I can't praise it highly enough and Pushca eats every morsel.
Have a look at their website


----------

